# Flies infested Grindal worm culture



## ufimych (May 9, 2011)

My Grindals culture became infested by small flies. I do not know the species, but it is a common kitchen garbage fly about Drosophila size, running by short dashes and it does not hesitate to go in dark places. Very soon I found plenty of maggots under the glass. I took advantage of this and fed maggots to the fish. Tiger barbs, platies and Kribensis like them as much as Grindal worms. One inconvenience, I had to move the culture in the garage to avoid flies inside the house. It seems both worms and flies an coexist, but I would ratehr get rid off the flies in the culture. I hope coming cold weatehr may turn out in favor of worms.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good luck.Many people just trash the culture because there will always be the eggs in the culture,so they will always be tainted,from what I have bee told.
I have kept this problem from happening by putting some filter floss through the holes in the culture lids.This allows the culture to breathe and not allow files in.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

sorry about my ignorance but,what is a grin-dal worm culture


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A culture is a source of live food for fish.Grindal worms are closely related to whiteworms,and breed in soil.The worms are highly nutritious for growing fish fry and some adult species,like killifish who stay rater small and can see them.


Basically you house and feed these worms in an enclosed environment as food for fish.


----------

